# 9 UNFINISHED STEAM BENT OAK CANES - 36" X 7/8"



## nameless (Jun 12, 2013)

Thought someone might be interested in this on eBay;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/9-UNFINISHED-STEAM-BENT-OAK-CANES-36-X-7-8-/360678628838?pt=US_Men_s_Accessories&hash=item53fa1f1de6

9 UNFINISHED STEAM BENT OAK CANES - 36" X 7/8"

Two days left.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Gone!


----------

